# Router mit Switch erweitern



## CRAZYMANN (26. Dezember 2008)

Moin Moin

wir haben zuhause noch ein alten Router mit einen LAN Steckplatz. Da wir aber zwei Rechner haben die ins Internet sollen muss einer immer warten. Daher ist meine frage kann ich einfach da ne switch da zwischen hängen und beide Rechner können dann ins netz.

Und noch ne frage wäre der hier in Ordnung oder ausreichend

ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Netzwerk - Hubs & Switches - D-Link DES-1005D


----------



## Maggats (26. Dezember 2008)

kannst den switch einfach dranhängen.

es reicht auch son billig teil aus der bucht, wenn du das geld übrig hast ist der d-link aber auch eine gute wahl


----------



## DanielX (26. Dezember 2008)

Jep, ist bei mir auch so, einfach dran mit dem Switch und gut is.

MfG DanielX


----------



## CRAZYMANN (26. Dezember 2008)

Das hört sich ja gut an vielen danke für die Information


----------



## CRAZYMANN (26. Dezember 2008)

Meine frage ist jetzt noch mal, mein Vater ist sich der Sache sicher wenn ich da jetzt ne switch da zwischen hänge das trotzdem nur einer ins netz gehen kann.
Weil der Router ja nur für ein Pc ausgelegt ist. Aber so ein switch verteilt doch das ganze oder net.


----------



## dot (26. Dezember 2008)

Nein, wenn alles richtig eingestellt ist kann jeder angeschlossene PC ueber den Router gleichzeitig auf das Internet zugreifen.


----------



## CRAZYMANN (26. Dezember 2008)

Sorry wie meinst du das


----------



## dot (26. Dezember 2008)

Jeder PC am Switch hat Zugriff auf das Internet und das zeitgleich.


----------



## rebel4life (26. Dezember 2008)

Sofern es ein Router ist, der auch als Router fungiert geht das gleichzeitig, wenn es nur ein Modem wäre dann bräuchtest du noch einen Router, aber welcher Internetanbieter liefert heutzutage noch ein Modem aus? 

Wenn er meint, dass das Gerät nur einen Anschluss hat und deswegen es nur mit einem PC geht, dann frag ihn doch mal wie das bei Schulen gehen soll, die haben bestimmt keinen Router mit 120 Lan Ports, das ist ein ganz normaler von dem die Leitungen in die einzelnen IT Räume gehen. Wäre ja zu nett wenn immer nur 1 PC ins Internet darf. xD


----------



## leorphee (26. Dezember 2008)

Ich habe bei mir auch ein Switch vor dem Router von 1&1 und komme mit allen Geräten gleichzeitig in das Netz und kann auf jedes Gerät zugreifen. Bei Reichelt bekommst du die aber billiger, ich habe 1en 8X Switch für 8,- € dazwischen. Hatte mir das Teil für Lan Partys gekauft. so kann ich es doppelt nutzen und selbst mit meinem SAT Reciver Updates per Internet holen was schneller geht, als über SAT.


----------



## CRAZYMANN (26. Dezember 2008)

rebel4life schrieb:


> Sofern es ein Router ist, der auch als Router fungiert geht das gleichzeitig, wenn es nur ein Modem wäre dann bräuchtest du noch einen Router, aber welcher Internetanbieter liefert heutzutage noch ein Modem aus? xD



Da ist jetzt mein Problem ich glaube das ist noch ein Modem,
da müsste ich mal nach schauen weil unser Internet Anschluss ist schon ein bisschen älter aber meine Eltern wollen nichts anderes


----------



## Wolf2660 (27. Dezember 2008)

Na dann kauf doch gleich einen Router wie z.B. diesen hier.


----------



## CRAZYMANN (27. Dezember 2008)

das würde funktionieren auch wenn ich da heim nur ein Moden habe oder wie.
Einach nur da zwischen stecken. 

Weil ich möchte die kostengünstige Sache rausholen wie es nur geht.


----------



## gorn (27. Dezember 2008)

Sag doch mal was für nen Modem/Router du genau hast.


----------



## CRAZYMANN (28. Dezember 2008)

"Teledat 331 Lan"

den haben wir zuhause im jahre 2004 erhalten


----------



## Wolf2660 (28. Dezember 2008)

Du brauchst Definitiv einen Router, kannst den von mir oben verlinkten nehmen. Oder einen anderen wie du möchtest.


----------



## rebel4life (28. Dezember 2008)

SMC Barricade Router/Firewall (7004VBR) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland

Der Router ist nicht schlecht und für euch vollkommen ausreichend.

Zur Einrichtung:
Du musst jetzt ab sofort einfach nur noch den PC anschlaten und schon bist du im Internet, denn der Router übernimmt die Einwahl, deswegen muss du nur die Zugangsdaten im Router eintragen und fertig.


----------



## CRAZYMANN (28. Dezember 2008)

Jo dann nochmals vielen dank, dann werde ich die tage mal was kaufen


----------



## gorn (29. Dezember 2008)

Aber nur zur Sicherheit, ihr habt schon ne Flat und keinen Zeittarif? Das könnte sonst ziehmlich teuer werden.


----------



## CRAZYMANN (29. Dezember 2008)

Job ist schon flat, und wenn meine Eltern zahlen doch


----------

